# Black Widow question



## Bigboy (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm interested in keeping a black widow.  How long do they live, how often do they feed, are they "showy" spiders or secretive, what size jar/setup should I use/create?


----------



## TheNothing (Mar 28, 2005)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?


----------



## surena (Mar 28, 2005)

Bigboy said:
			
		

> I'm interested in keeping a black widow.  How long do they live, how often do they feed, are they "showy" spiders or secretive, what size jar/setup should I use/create?


Let me  answer your questions to my best knowledge...

I believe that Black widows have an average life span of 3 years (female). They like moist places (that's why they can usually be found around the water meters), and you can feed them once a week, depending on their size anywhere from a pin-head crickets to medium. They don't usually hide, but they don't like to be disturbed while not in captivity. You can keep them a black widow in  small  pickle jar and provide her with a stick to climb on and make webbing.


I hope this info helped.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Widows live 1-2 years, ususally around 1 year.

Feed as much as you do your tarantulas. *Edit* They can take down the largest crickets you got with no problem.

Widows are always out in the open as they live in webs and are docile, mostly.

They can live in small tupperware containers.  At least 4 in  x 4 in  x 4 in.


----------



## Bigboy (Mar 28, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks fellas, this has answered my questions.


----------



## Elizabeth (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh really? Which answer did you like best?  :}


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Elizabeth said:
			
		

> Oh really? Which answer did you like best?  :}


LOL, I was kinda wondering the same thing...


----------



## Washout (Mar 28, 2005)

Did most of your black widows die of old age? I lost all of mine. :/


----------



## Bigboy (Mar 28, 2005)

by "This" I meant the thread thus far.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Washout said:
			
		

> Did most of your black widows die of old age? I lost all of mine. :/


I lost one so far, the rest are alive and "kicking".


----------



## GeorgiaAngel (Mar 27, 2010)

I had a black widow that lasted almost a year. The other 2 were 3/4 moths. My brown widow is 5 1/2 moths. I've feed mine small roaches and crikets. I just love to watch the web building and the catch of the prey. LOL Dos that make me crazy???

Sincerely,
Marie
WildGeorgiaAngel@aol.com

P.S. I'm not use to using this page yet so can you aslso copy your reply to my e-mail address WildGeorgiaAngel@aol.com.  Thanks!!


----------



## Spiderman937 (Apr 19, 2013)

I recommend keeping widow spiders in glass jars or glass or plastic cubes or rectangular prisms, size of containers from spice jars and small pickle jars to half gallon or gallon size enclosures, depending on the display you want, or portability. Widow spiders kept in jars and such should be kept with lids on bottom, so spiders can keep their retreats which tend to be up top, opposite from the opening, making it easier to feed them, and when they discard molts, feces, and dead prey items, that crap falls onto the lid making maintenance more effective. A vented enclosure can me slightly misted to provide moisture and droplets for drink, while sealed jar kept spiders I hand water with a long fingernail spoonlike tool I dip in water and droplet clings to the end of it, and spider drinks the droplet as I hold it. When introducing a spider to a clean jar that has no webs, I leave it with lid up, then on side and rotate until spider has stuck web base to most of it, since they sometimes have a hard time climbing the glass. Also is a good idea for a jar to have an opening as wide as the jar, like some spice jars. I use glass jars with plastic lids. Metal lids can get rusty or have hard to remove sharp burrs and fragments if you punch or drill vent holes. The smaller and simpler the enclosure, the quicker and easier it will be for your spider to catch its prey. I have kept female black widows and other spiders alive and healthy for years, 4 or 5 years from spiderling anyway, but they do need to drink water sometimes, even if only a few little drops. Abdomens should be medium, big and round, never small or wrinkly. I feed my spiders when they look like they could feed or have room in their guts..and i give them water by hand 1 or 2 times weekly. Western black widows L. hesperus I think do a little better in captivity than other widow spiders as far as lasting, and they can grow to a decent size, 1.5 to 2 inch legspan.


----------

